# AGA 2013 results



## Iain Sutherland (17 Nov 2013)

Results are out and there are some fantastic layouts in each category with a good offering from the UK.
2013 AGA Aquascaping Contest - Categories

enjoy


----------



## George Farmer (17 Nov 2013)

Yay - I got compliments from Dave Chow and Mike Senske!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Nov 2013)

yeah, i saw that well done mate, scree is a peoples favourate... like they say it has a sense of art and clean.  Its a very well delivered layout.

didnt think to post to your thread george . please feel free to close this one, no point in two.


----------



## Achintya (18 Nov 2013)

2013 AGA Aquascaping Contest - Entry #55
My tank is within top 10


----------



## James D (18 Nov 2013)

Well done Achintya, a beautiful tank!


----------



## Achintya (18 Nov 2013)

Thank you James.


----------

